# We call RED DRAGON



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2008)

when fans went out for what i think was 3 days  the top of this Ladie was drying out..the rest of the lower branches are doing great,,so i just took the top cola.and put the rest back into flower..this has only affected the plants in the corners..so I think is due to no air movement,,let me know..My light has been at 18 inches above all and the rest seem to be doing better that the fans are runing..think this is at 50 days..and they all are falling over..lol  Gotta love this time..KEEP M GREEN  my friends



*HAPPY HOLLIDAYS!!!!!*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 28, 2008)

*looks awesome to me :bong2:*


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 28, 2008)

i think it got really hot in there and it burned the tops a bit  but its still good smoke


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2009)

:bong:   just bumping..I have harvested over a LB  of this strain all ready..very high yielder..look forward to growing it again next fall


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## mr. indica (Apr 17, 2009)

4u2sm0ke thats a nice cola you got there 

indica


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks *mr,indica*...yes its indica dominant  that for sure..a great high  and very smooth hitting..I  do like this one  and get it every fall..Its realy kicked me back side  on cloneing...But  i  want another crack at that one..we will see what they have come Fall..Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 17, 2009)

that was an awsome pic 4u, glad you bumped this.  I need to find me a pipe that can pack a bowl that size.


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 22, 2009)

What strain is this?  You put "we call red dragon" in the post, i just wasn't sure if that was a Tropic Thunder reference or the name of the strain.  what ever it is called it looks good, even the burnt top.  
Seems to have a low leaf to bud ratio making for some easy trimming.


----------



## CaliWizard (Jul 22, 2009)

i just grew one plant of red dragon and honestly i hated it..... compared to the other weed i grew it was bunk... yours looked much better tho imo


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm drooling all over my keyboard looking at your pics.  Very nice indeed!  I think you need to replace that bowl with a hookah and invite me over!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

well  why dont ya bring you hooka  over and let me try ..:bong:




thats an nvite BTW  :giggle:


----------



## meds4me (Aug 17, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> that was an awsome pic 4u, glad you bumped this. I need to find me a pipe that can pack a bowl that size.


 

Come on down....got one in the kiln that fits that bill if you like 'em large.
This ones a "sherlock" design... just sayin : Blower in da house !


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Sep 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> well why dont ya bring you hooka over and let me try ..:bong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm there!  Its only like a 30 hour drive...I'll be there in a few :laugh:  :bolt:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Sep 12, 2009)

This strain is fantasic.  Some serious couchlock occurs after just a few puffs....


----------

